# Half Life Half Car



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

This is my old model of the 'Muscle Car' from Half Life 2 that i built in 2013. it's a revell charger that's been cut in half with modified structure and random wheels stuck on it.








DSCF5565 by aus_mus, on Flickr









I started by cutting down a glue bomb body and also cut down the interior
DSCF5549 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF5554 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF5550 by aus_mus, on Flickr
The game car doesn't have the original console, but i included it so i could do a wood-trim version
DSCF5551 by aus_mus, on Flickr
This build is a good chance to go all out on weathering effects
DSCF5553 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF5552 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Outstanding! :cheers2:


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

more pix
the stripped rear parcel shelf
DSCF5581 by aus_mus, on Flickr
inner structure
DSCF5580 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF5563 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------

